# OOC: Skeleton Quest - Origins - Possible Reboot



## Guest 11456 (Nov 8, 2005)

*OOC: Skeleton Quest - Origins*

RG & IC threads.

In a vein similar to Krug's Kobold Quest and Ferrix’s Halfling Quest, this will put together a band of skeletons who have ‘awakened’ together to find the killer of their creator.

Prospective Players (*bolded* players have checked in):
Eluvan - Ilsthyr : Wizard Purple
*Lord_Raven88 - Scorn : Cleric Blue*
Li Shenron - Dust : Bard Red
D20Dazza - Telamar : Fighter Cyan
Pyrex - Rothorm : Monk Silver
WargamerX - Brak : Barbarian Dark Orange
Ferrix - Cass : Rogue Dark Slate Gray
orbitalfreak - Averey : Druid Green
Legildur - Joe : Sorcerer Magenta
*Deuce Traveler - Treweye : Ranger Yellow*

D&D 3.5
Players Handbook Only
Level 1 + template
Hit points 12 + max class hit points (ex. Fighter 22)
Classes: All but Paladin (obviously).
Stats: 30 modified point buy (spend points in the five abilities; not Constitution; if the chosen race has a bonus or penalty to Constitution, then apply that bonus or penalty to the number of points to spend, e.g. an elf neo-skeleton would have 28 points instead of 30).
Skill points: Normal for class plus (4 + INT bonus) for neo-skeleton. Max ranks in any skill 5. (use the extra skill points from neo-skeleton in class skills)
Starting Gold: None
Equipment: None
Evil characters only.
Use the Neo-Skeleton template below.
No background because you have none.
Description and Personality required.

*Background*
You have just ‘awakened’ and find that what you believe to be your creator is dead. His body is slumped over a table nearby.

NEO-SKELETON
Neo-skeletons are the animated bones of the dead that obey the orders of their evil masters.
CREATING A NEO-SKELETON
“Neo-Skeleton” is an acquired template that can be added to any corporeal creature (other than an undead) that has a skeletal system (referred to hereafter as the base creature).
*Type:* The creature’s type changes to undead.
*Hit Dice:* 1d12
*Armor Class:* Small +1 or Medium +2.
*BAB:* +0
*Damage:* Claw attack deals Small 1d3 damage or Medium 1d4 damage.
*Special Qualities:* Immunity to Cold (Ex), Damage Reduction 5/Bludgeoning, Undead qualities.
*Saves:* Base save bonuses are Fort 0, Ref 0, and Will 2.
*Abilities:* A neo-skeleton’s Dexterity increases by +2 and it has no Constitution.
*Feats:* Improved Initiative bonus feat.
*Alignment:* Any evil.
*Special:* Special class abilities still effect the neo-skeleton normally such as bardic music.

Undead Qualities:
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Immunity to most mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects).
Immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, and death effects.
Not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability drain, or energy drain. Immune to damage to its physical ability scores (Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution), as well as to fatigue and exhaustion effects.
Negative energy (such as an inflict spell) can heal undead creatures. The fast healing special quality works regardless of the creature’s Intelligence score.
Immunity to any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects or is harmless).
Uses its Charisma modifier for Concentration checks.
Not at risk of death from massive damage, but when reduced to 0 hit points or less, it is immediately destroyed.
Not affected by raise dead and reincarnate spells or abilities. Resurrection and true resurrection can affect undead creatures. These spells turn undead creatures back into the living creatures they were before becoming undead.
Proficient with its natural weapons, and all simple weapons.
Undead do not breathe, eat, or sleep.

Assume that you have all the knowledge and all the skills for your chosen class. You were created with that much. You just don't remember anything from your living years. So you have just been created, however, so you in essence don't have a background.

Also, each neo-skeleton will have glowing eyes of a specific unique color. That color will be your spoken text color as well for the game thread.

Special Class Abilities:
Assume that most class abilities work on neo-skeletons like they would on regular characters. Examples are a Bard's Inspire Courage and Barbarian's Rage*.

*Note on the Barbarian's rage: Duration 5 rounds, +2 HPs per barbarian level (not neo-skeleton level).


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2005)

I'll toss my hat in as a rogue or spellcaster of sorts.  Looks like fun


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 8, 2005)

Awesome, I want in. 

 I'd like to play a cleric I think. Do our characters have memories of their past lives when they awake? If not I guess it could be hard, since my character won't know of the gods and so obviously won't worship one. 

 Hmmm. Any ideas how it could work? 

I guess I could just play a cleric of an ideal. Needs thought.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 8, 2005)

Assume that you have all the knowledge and all the skills for your chosen class. You were created with that much. You just don't remember anything from your living years. So you have just been created, however, so you in essence don't have a background.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 8, 2005)

Alright, great. 

 So... I feel a cleric of Vecna coming on. 

 I'll write up some stats soon, depending on how work on my essay goes tomorrow.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 8, 2005)

Also, each neo-skeleton will have glowing eyes of a specific unique color. That color will be your spoken text color as well for the game thread.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm also planning on creating a Cleric for this game.

In regards to HP, should all of a skeletons hit dice be d12?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Scorn, Skeletal Human Cleric*

Scorn
Male Human Cleric

Alignment: Neutral Evil
Deity: Nurkal (God of Death, Trickery and Undead)
Domains: Death, Trickery
Size: Medium
Type: Undead
Base Speed: 30'

Str: 14 (+2) 6pts
Dex: 14 (+2) 4pts
Con: --      
Int: 12 (+1) 4pts
Wis: 16 (+3) 10pts
Cha: 14 (+2) 6pts

HP: 20 (2d12)

AC: 20 (10Base +2 Dex + 2 Nat.Arm +4 Armour, +2 Shield)

Saves: 
Fortitude: +2 (2 Base)
Reflex: +2 (0 Base +2 Dex)
Will: +7 (4 Base +3 Wis)

Init: +6 

Base attack bonus: +0

Attacks: 
+2 Morning Star 1d8+2 x3

Languages: Common, Goblin

Skills
Bluff 7 (5 ranks +2 Cha)
Concentration 5 (3 ranks + 2Cha)
Disguise 5 (3 ranks + 2 Cha
Hide 3 (5 ranks +2 Dex -4 ACP)
Knowledge (Religion) 6 (5 ranks + 1 Int)

Feats
Improved Initiative(B), Eschew Materials, Improved Turning

Undead Qualities[sblock]
Undead Qualities:
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Immunity to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects).
Immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, and death effects.
Not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability drain, or energy drain. Immune to damage to its physical ability scores (Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution), as well as to fatigue and exhaustion effects.
Negative energy (such as an inflict spell) can heal undead creatures. The fast healing special quality works regardless of the creature’s Intelligence score.
Immunity to any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects or is harmless).
Uses its Charisma modifier for Concentration checks.
Not at risk of death from massive damage, but when reduced to 0 hit points or less, it is immediately destroyed.
Not affected by raise dead and reincarnate spells or abilities. Resurrection and true resurrection can affect undead creatures. These spells turn undead creatures back into the living creatures they were before becoming undead.
Proficient with its natural weapons, and all simple weapons.
Undead do not breathe, eat, or sleep.[/sblock]

Equipment
Morning Star 8gp (6lb)
Light Crossbow 35gp (4lb)
(20) Bolts 2gp (2lb)
Scalemail 50gp (15lb)
Large Wooden Shield 7gp (10lb)

Unholy Symbol 1gp
(2)Belt Pouches 2gp (1lb)


Treasure:  ?gp (114 gps spent)
Weight Carried: 38 lbs


Spells Known (3/2+1)
0st- Detect Magic, Guidance, Light.
1st- Cause Fear, Obscuring Mist, Disguise Self(D).


Height: 6'
Weight: 40 lbs
Eyes: Glowing Blue
Hair: none
Skin: none

Appearance:
An average sized humaonid skeleton with glowing blue 'eyes', adorned in battered scalemail with a large wooden shield in it's left hand and a blood stained morning star in it's right hand.

Around it's neck hangs the hated symbol of Nurkal 'Soulstealer' Greater God of Death and Trickery.

Personality:
Scorn is a cautious cunning being who seeks to firmly establish himself as leader among 
the small band of skeletons, as a follower of the god of death, scorn feels that it is 
his right to rule, and enjoys the power that he can exercise over the others.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 9, 2005)

Stat block coming soon. For now, just let me claim purple as my eye/text colour. 

Lord_Raven, the inteprlay between our characters is gonna be.... interesting.


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 9, 2005)

*Earl Dust*

This sounds a funny and promising game... I have a nice concept (IMHO, of course), but I am absolutely not sure if I can make this work. The rules are not very much supportive to this character.

[sblock]Dust (or would be "Earl" Dust)
Human Bard

Alignment: Chaotic Evil
Deity: none
Size: Medium
Type: Undead
Base Speed: 30'

Str: 14 (+2) 6pts
Dex: 18 (+4) 10pts + 2race
Con: --
Int: 10 (0) 2pts
Wis: 10 (0) 2pts
Cha: 16 (+3) 10pts

HP:  18

AC: 19 (10Base +4 Dex + 3 Armor + 2 Nat.Arm)
DR: 5/bludgeoning

Saves: 
Fortitude: +0 (0 Base)
Reflex: +6 (2 Base +4 Dex)
Will: +4 (4 Base +0 Wis)

Init: +8

Base attack bonus: +0

Attacks: 
+4 Rapier 1d6+2 (18-20/x2)
+4 Claws 1d4+2
+4 Shortbow 1d6 (20/x3), 60ft

Languages: Common

Skills
Perform, violin 11 (5 ranks +3 Cha +3 feat)
Bluff 7 (4 ranks +3 Cha)
Use Magic Device 7 (4 ranks + 3 Cha)
Hide 8 (5 ranks +4 Dex -1 acp)
Move Silently 8 (5 ranks +4 Dex -1 acp)
Tumble 8 (5 ranks +4 Dex -1 acp)
Listen 4 (4 ranks +0 Wis)

Feats
Improved Initiative(b), Weapon Finesse, Skill Focus (Perform)

Undead Qualities[sblock]
Undead Qualities:
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Immunity to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects).
Immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, and death effects.
Not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability drain, or energy drain. Immune to damage to its physical ability scores (Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution), as well as to fatigue and exhaustion effects.
Negative energy (such as an inflict spell) can heal undead creatures. The fast healing special quality works regardless of the creature’s Intelligence score.
Immunity to any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects or is harmless).
Uses its Charisma modifier for Concentration checks.
Not at risk of death from massive damage, but when reduced to 0 hit points or less, it is immediately destroyed.
Not affected by raise dead and reincarnate spells or abilities. Resurrection and true resurrection can affect undead creatures. These spells turn undead creatures back into the living creatures they were before becoming undead.
Proficient with its natural weapons, and all simple weapons.
Undead do not breathe, eat, or sleep.[/sblock]

Proficiencies
All simple weapons, longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow, whip.
Light armors (no ASF) and shields.

Equipment (87/100gp)
Rapier 20gp (2lb), 1d6 18-20/x2
Shortbow 30gp (2lb), 1d6 x3, 60ft
40 Arrows 2gp (6lb)
Violin 5gp (3lb)
Spell component pouch 5gp (2lb)
Studded Leather armor 25gp (20lb), +3 ac, max dex 5, acp -1
Tattered rags 0gp (unweighted clothes)

Treasure:  
Weight Carried: 35 lbs

Class features
Bardic knowledge +1
Bardic music 1/day (Countersong, Fascinate, Inspire Courage +1)

Spells per day
0th - 2, DC 13

Spells Known
0st- Daze, Ghost Sound, Mending, Lullaby

Height: 5'10''
Weight: 35 lbs
Eyes: Red
Hair: none
Skin: none

Appearance:
With its deep red glowing eyes, this otherwise average skeleton has a somewhat noble appearance and charismatic presense, while at the same time imposing a subtle sense of threat to those mortals who look upon it.
Tattered and ripped rags barely cover half of its body, its right hand clenched as a brooch to keep the rag's edges together, as attempting to make it cover more than possible. The gibbosity where the left arm is kept under the rags reveals that something is hidden underneath: an old and scratched violin which sounds sinister and fascinating at the same time.
This skeleton is very nimble when moving, and often seems to produce no sound at all when walking.

Personality:
The ever-calm and polite mannerisms of Earl Dust conceal a burning hatred inside. As soon as awakening, the first thought was the desire for its creator to be destroyed. But as it became quickly known that this was done by someone else, Dust's hatred turned into envy for those who prevented itself from doing so, or at least prevented it to behold its master's death.
In the tormented madness of its revenant mind lies also the aching hate for its own new appearance, which makes Dust long for anything that could hide its skeletal look, although it would never mention or admit the matter to anyone.
[/sblock]

I know, it's gonna be tough to make this work. Since bardic music will not affect undead, so long for inspire courage...

BTW I have questions:

1. You said equipment was gone, but I don't get the 2.5 per d4... (I gave myself only the bardic instrument for the moment)

2. How do we calculate point-buy without Constitution? (I assumed I had to spend no points on that)

3. What are the class skills for the skeleton? Or can we spend the last 4 points in the same class skills as the main class?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 9, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> In regards to HP, should all of a skeletons hit dice be d12?



If you were playing a regular skeleton, you would be right. However these are not your run of the mill skeletons. So, no. Please follow the rules as stated in the first post.



			
				Li Shenron said:
			
		

> I know, it's gonna be tough to make this work. Since bardic music will not affect undead, so long for inspire courage...



Assume that bardic music does effect neo-skeletons.



			
				Li Shenron said:
			
		

> 1. You said equipment was gone, but I don't get the 2.5 per d4... (I gave myself only the bardic instrument for the moment)



You get money based on 2.5 per d4 or average. You spend said money one equipment like a normal character. Any left over money is gone.



			
				Li Shenron said:
			
		

> 2. How do we calculate point-buy without Constitution? (I assumed I had to spend no points on that)



Correct.



			
				Li Shenron said:
			
		

> 3. What are the class skills for the skeleton? Or can we spend the last 4 points in the same class skills as the main class?



Same as class.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi Tailspinner,

Cool concept, sounds like a heap of fun! I'd like to put my hat in the ring for a fighter, a swashbuckler would have been cool but seeing as though it's only PHB I'll go the (swashbuckling) fighter. It's almost 1am here and I won't get a chance to do anything until tomorrow after work so if you don't mind waiting 24 hours or so I'll submit the PC tomorrow.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 9, 2005)

Interesting point. Since you die at 0 hit points instead of -10 and since you get 12 hit points for the skeleton hit die. That is really only a difference of 2 extra hit points. Of course you get to keep fighting until you have 0 hit points. A normal character becomes unconscious once they drop below 0 hit points.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 9, 2005)

For those wishing to play, no deadline is set as of yet. So just keep those characters coming. Also keep those questions coming...


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 9, 2005)

Now I see! I though "any leftover equipment is gone" (left behind prior to becoming undead), but you meant "any money not spent is gone".  Updated now  



			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Assume that bardic music does effect neo-skeletons.




Ok, good to know.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 9, 2005)

Hmmm. I've had a little change of heart, since we already have a cleric. I think mine would be surplus to requirements, and I think Lord_Raven and I would end up just fighting for the same niche, in personality terms as well as mechanical terms. I'm not sure I'm really interested in doing that, so I'm working on a wizard instead.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 9, 2005)

Ilsthyr
Human Neo-skeleton Male
Wizard (Conjurer) 1
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Deity: None

8 Strength (-1)
14 Dexterity (+2)
-- Constitution 
18 Intelligence (+4)
12 Wisdom (+1)
14 Charisma (+2)

Initiative: +6
Speed: 30’

BAB: +0
Grapple: -1

Melee Attack Bonus: -1
Damage: 1d4-1 (Claw)
AC: 14 (+2 Natural, +2 Dex), touch 12, flat-footed 12

Melee Touch Attack Bonus: -1
Damage: By Spell
AC: 14 (+2 Natural, +2 Dex), touch 12, flat-footed 12

Ranged Touch Attack Bonus: +2
Damage: By Spell
AC: 14 (+2 Natural, +2 Dex), touch 12, flat-footed 12

Hit Points: 16
Fortitude Saves: +0
Reflex Saves: +2
Will Saves: +5

Languages: Common, Abyssal, Celestial, Draconic, Infernal

Feats:
Wizard Weapon Proficiency
Improved Initiative
Spell Focus (Conjuration)
Augment Summoning
Scribe Scroll

Abilities:
Conjuration Specialization (Restricted Schools Enchantment, Transmutation)
Immunity to Cold 
Damage Reduction 5/Bludgeoning
Undead Traits

Wizard Spellbook:
Level 0 Spells: Acid Splash, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Resistance, Read Magic, Touch of Fatigue

Level 1 Spells: Colour Spray, Grease, Mage Armour, Magic Missile, Protection from Good, Silent Image, Summon Monster I

Spells Memorised:
Level 0 Spells: (4/day, DC 14)
Acid Splash
Detect Magic
Ghost Sound
Read Magic

Level 1 Spells: (3/day, DC 15)
Colour Spray
Grease
Summon Monster I

Skills: 
+7 Concentration [5]+2 (Cha)
+9 Decipher Script [4]+4 (Int)
+4 Intimidate [2cc]+2 (Cha)
+9 Knowledge (Arcana) [5]+4 (Int)
+6 Knowledge (History) [2]+4 (Int)
+9 Knowledge (The Planes) [5]+4 (Int)
+6 Knowledge (Religion) [2]+4 (Int)
+3 Sense Motive [2cc]+1 (Wis)
+9 Spellcraft [5]+4 (Int)

Equipment:
Backpack
Ink
Inkpen
30x Parchment
Scroll Case
Spell Component Pouch
Spellbook

Description:
 Ilsthyr is a sinister sight by any stretch of the imagination.  His form is obscured by a long, black robe sewn with purple runes and sigils that reaches almost to the floor, the very tips of his skeletal toes being visible underneath. The sleeves are long and baggy, and so cover his arms and hands most of the time. It is only when he raises his hands in some gesture – whether arcane, or merely demonstrative – that the sleeves fall away to reveal the chalky bone of his hands, crooked and twisted like a crow’s talons. The deep hood of his cloak is usually kept drawn up, shadowing his face so that from a distance all that can be seen are his eyes, glowing purple with an insatiable thirst for power and knowledge. There is something disturbingly cold and inhuman about their expression. 

Personality: Ilsthyr is conniving, arrogant, shrewd and infinitely ambitious. In conversation he is extremely polite, and even eloquent, and he can talk with great erudition and discernment on many different topics. He makes no secret at all of his utter inhumanity though – given his appearance, it would be hard to do so – and freely expounds his philosophy of ultimate self-interest, unfettered by such petty constraints as morality and responsibility, to anybody who displays an interest. His sense of humour and many of his tastes are dark and bizarre, bordering on the depraved, and he indulges them immoderately.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Cass, short for Cassius
[B]Class:[/B] Rogue
[B]Race:[/B] Halfling Neo-Skeleton
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral Evil
[B]Deity:[/B] All That Glitters is Gold

[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 (6p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 20 +5 (10p.)    [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 18 (1d12+1d6)
[B]Con:[/B] -- -- (0p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] -3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 5/bludgeoning
[B]Int:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)    [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] --
[B]Wis:[/B]  8 -1 (0p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +9        [B]Spell Save:[/B] --
[B]Cha:[/B] 12 +1 (4p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] --         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 10%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +5    +1    +1    +0    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 15              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    --    +1    +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +5    +1    +8
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    -1    +1    +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Morningstar               +2     1d6+1         20x2
Sling                     +7     1d3+1         20x2
Dagger                    +2     1d3+1      19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Halfling, Elven, Goblin, Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B] +2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, Move Silently and Listen checks
, +1 racial bonus on all saving throws, +2 morale bonus on saving throws
against fear, +1 racial bonus on attack rolls with thrown weapons and slings;
Natural Armor +1, 2 Claws (1d3), Immunity to Cold, DR 5/bludgeoning,
Undead traits, Improved Initiative; Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding

[B]Feats:[/B] Improved Initiative (b), Point Blank Shot

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 51       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Search                     4    +3          +7
Open Lock                  4    +5          +9
Disable Device             5    +3          +8
Hide                       4    +5    +4    +13
Move Silently              4    +5    +2    +11
Tumble                     5    +5          +10
Climb                      4    +1    +2    +7
Sleight of Hand            4    +5          +9
Balance                    4    +5          +9
Escape Artist              4    +5          +9
Listen                     3    -1    +2    +4
Craft (traps)              4    +3          +7
Use Rope                   2    +5          +7

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Leather Armor            10gp  7.5lb
Morningstar               8gp    3lb
Dagger, x4                8gp    4lb
Sling                     0gp    0lb
Bullets (10)              1sp  2.5lb
Signet Ring               5gp    0lb
Thieves Tools            30gp    1lb
Monks Outfit              0gp    -lb
Backpack                  2gp   .5lb
Silk Rope                10gp    5lb
Grappling Hook            1gp    4lb
Alchemist’s Fire, x2     40gp    2lb
Vial of Acid             10gp    1lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]30.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 0gp 9sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               32    64    96    192   480

[B]Age:[/B] Unknown
[B]Height:[/B] 3'6"
[B]Weight:[/B] 18lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Dark Slate Gray
[B]Hair:[/B] None
[B]Skin:[/B] None
```
*Appearance:* Cass is wrapped in a dark slate sheath of gauzy cloth.  He appears frighteningly like the hazy void on the edge of your vision, the silhouette which is darker than the night sky.  Strips of hardened leather dyed the same dark slate are covered by the gauze wrappings, creating an eerie effect of fleshiness amongst his skeletal frame.  Where eyes should be are a pair of misty orbs of the same dark slate.  You would imagine that the bones which make up his body should be that bleached white of so many skeletons, yet they are blackened as if in a fire, as dark as his garments.  A single silver band etched with a dagger crossing a doorway is the only adornment he wears, some memoir of a former life, the rest of his things are functional and some gruesomely so.

*Personality:* Cass is as empty as his skeletal frame would imply, devoid of the emotional baggage of moral mortals.  Whether this is a product of his life after death or some remnant of his former existence isn’t known.  Cass is interested in his own fortune, others are better dead or in a state worse than death, not that he considers his own state anything of the sort.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 10, 2005)

Seeing as though there is no real rush I'll work on my PC over the weekend, I've got a couple of other things I need to knock over tonight.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 11, 2005)

I'll try to check over the characters soon. I'm aiming for starting by Wednesday of next week.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 11, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Deity: ?



Please choose a deity. Either go woth a standard name or make one up.


			
				Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Wis: 16 (+2) 10pts



Should be: Wis: 16 (+3) 10pts


			
				Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Bluff 6 (5 ranks +2 Cha)



Should be: Bluff 6 (4 ranks +2 Cha)


			
				Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Hide 7 (5 ranks +2 Dex)



Don't forget ACP.


			
				Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Spells Known (4/6)



Should be: Spells/Day (3/2+1)



			
				Li Shenron said:
			
		

> Skill Points



I count 6x4=24 +4 human +4 skeleton = 32; you only spent 28



			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> Skill Points



I count (2+4)x4=24 +4 human +4 skeleton = 32; you spent 37



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Size: Medium



Should be: Size: Small


			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Grapple: +1



Should be: Grapple: -3


			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Dagger, x4 8gp 4lb



Should be: Dagger, x4 8gp 2lb

Also, everyone except Ferrix, go ahead and choose languages.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 11, 2005)

According to the title there's still one spot open, right?

Also according to my reading of the thread so far there is a Bard, Cleric, Rogue and Wizard.  Right?

Assuming I've read correctly, I'd like to throw my hat in for the last open spot.

*ponders class*

Hmm, if I were to play a Druid would I (eventually) be wild-shaping into neo-skeletal-critters?  

Other idea:  If I were to play monk; my understanding is that when I do a full attack I can make unarmed attacks as normal then make two claw attacks at a -5 penalty as secondary attacks.  Is that your understanding?


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 11, 2005)

Hmmm. I've definitely spent at least one too many skill points, but do I not get my Int bonus on top of the skill points from the skeleton HD, thus bringing me up to 36?


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 12, 2005)

*Telamar Desdevlien - Tel Crowbone - ol Yellabone - Bonecrow*

Introducing my concept 

The numbers are done but I still have to work on some of his meat (i.e. the background and personality)


*Telamar Desdevlien - Tel Crowbone - ol Yellabone - Bonecrow* 
*Elf (Neo-skeleton) Fighter 1* 
_Medium Undead_ 
*Alignment:* Lawful Evil 
*Deity:* Corellon
*Region:* Elven
*Sex:* Male
*Height:* 5’5” 
*Weight:* 45 lbs 
*Skin: * tatters of parchment like skin still cling to his bones 

*Hair: * wisps of long blonde hair still stick to his head
*Eyes:* glow with an unholy Cyan light
*Age:* 3121 

*Str:* 16 (+3) [10 points] 
*Dex:* 22 (+6) [16 points] +2 racial, +2 no skeleton
*Con:* - 
*Int:* 12 (+1) [4 points] 
*Wis:* 6 (-2) [0 points] -2 racial
*Cha:* 8 (-1) [0 points] 
 * +2 Dex; -2 Wis

*Racial Abilities*
Immunity to sleep effects
+2 saving throw versus enchantment effects or spells
Low light vision
Weapon Prof: longsword, rapier, longbow and shortbow
+2 Listen, Search and Spot
Detect Secret and Concealed Doors Eaiser

Darkvision 60 feet.
Immunity to most mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects).
Immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, and death effects.
Not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability drain, or energy drain. 
Immune to damage to its physical ability scores (Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution), as well as to fatigue and exhaustion effects.
Negative energy (such as an inflict spell) can heal undead creatures.
The fast healing special quality works regardless of the creature’s Intelligence score.
Immunity to any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects or is harmless).
Uses its Charisma modifier for Concentration checks.
Not at risk of death from massive damage, but when reduced to 0 hit points or less, it is immediately destroyed.
Not affected by raise dead and reincarnate spells or abilities. Resurrection and true resurrection can affect undead creatures. These spells turn undead creatures back into the living creatures they were before becoming undead.
Proficient with its natural weapons, and all simple weapons.
Undead do not breathe, eat, or sleep.

*Class Abilities* 
proficient with all simple and marial weapons
proficient with all armour and shields
bonus feat

*Hit Dice:* 1d10 (+1d12)
*HP:* 22
*AC:* 20 (+5 Dex, +3 Studded Leather, +2 Neo skeleton) Touch – 15, Flat-footed – 15
Damage Reduction 5/Bludgeoning
*ACP:* -1
*Init:*  +10 (+6 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative) 
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:* 
Fortitude +2  [2 base, +0 Con] 
Reflex +6 [+0 base, +6 Dex] 
Will 0 [+2 base, -2 Wis] 
*Special Qualities:* Immunity to Cold (Ex), Damage Reduction 5/Bludgeoning, Undead qualities

*BAB/Grapple:* +1/+4
*Melee Atk:* +7 Dagger (1d4+3, 19-20/x2)
*Melee Atk:* +4 Long Sword (1d8+3, 19-20/x2)
*Melee Attk:* +7 Spiked Chain (2d4+3, x2) - 10' range, can be used for trip attacks - can drop chain to avoid trip AoO, +2 to disarm checks
*Melee Attk:* +7 Claw (1d4+3, x2)
*Ranged Atk:* +7 Long Bow (1d8, x3, 100')

*Class Skills:* 12+4
Climb 6 [4 ranks, +3 Str, -1 ACP]
Craft (weaponsmithing) 5 [4 ranks, +1 Int]
Handle Animal -1 [0 ranks, -1 Chr]
Intimidate 0 [1 ranks, -1 Chr]
Jump 6 [4 ranks, +3 Str, -1 ACP]
Listen 0 [+2 Racial, -2 Wis]
Ride 10 [4 ranks, +6 Dex]
Search 3 [+2 Racial, +1 Int]
Spot 0 [+2 Racial, -2 Wis]
Swim 1 [0 ranks, +3 Str, -2 ACP]

*Feats:* 
Improved Initiative (bonus feat neo skeleton)
Weapon Finesse
Exotic Weapon - Spiked Chain

*Languages:* Common, Elven, Sylvan

*Equipment* 

*Wearing or carrying at hand* 
*Long Sword* - 15 gp (4lb) (Slashing)
*Spiked Chain* - 25 gp (10lb) (Piercing)
*Dagger* - 2 gp (1lb) (Piercing or Slashing)
*Longbow* - 75gp (3lb) (Piercing)
*Studded Leather* - 25gp (20lb)
*40 arrows* - 2gp (6lb)

*In or on containers* 
*belt*
*2 x pouch* - 2gp (1lb)
*whetstone* - 2cp (1lb)
*caltrops* - 1gp (2lb)
*flint and steel* - 1gp (-lb)
*3 flasks oil* - 3sp (3lb)

Total weight carried – 51 lbs, light load. 

*Money* 
gp sp cp

~~~~~ 

*Appearance:* Tel is a very old, ancient even, elf. His bones are yellowed with age and cracked but have been reinforced with chains, clasps and rivets of metal and parts of his family armour still remain tied to his body. He wields a long sword with a serrated, flanged blade, elven runes etched down the length of the blade. His favoured weapon though is the pitted spiked chain that he carries draped across his shoulders. Rotten boots cling tenaciously to his feet and bits of rotting cloth lace his body. He wears a cloak of midnight blue with gold trim, the cloak is stained and dirty but otherwise whole. A black scabbard for his sword hangs at his side and a smaller balde is strapped to his thigh. A heavy chain with a heavy gold pendant hangs around his neck, the cloak is clasped with an ebon crow.

*Personality:* 

*Background:* 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## WargamerX (Nov 13, 2005)

Are there any spaces left in the party?  If so, I would like in.  

Tailspinner, pending a response, I'll work up a character; either a fighter, ranger, or barbarian.  

Fingers crossed...


----------



## WargamerX (Nov 13, 2005)

If there is space.  I opted for a Barbarian, to add a little fighting weight to the party.  Brak N'rgul or "Bonan" for a little (dark) humor.  

I have a photo, but it's a file on my desktop, so any help in uploading it would be appreciated.  

And if not yet taken, can I have red eyes?

Stats follow; please check as he came out a little more minmaxed than I expected:

Brak N'rgul "Bonan"
Male Human Barbarian 1/Neo-Skeleton 1
Chaotic Evil
Representing WargamerX


Strength 18 (+4) 
Dexterity 18 (+4) 
Constitution - 
Intelligence 8 (-1) 
Wisdom 12 (+1) 
Charisma 8 (-1) 
Size: Medium 
Height: 6' 3" 
Weight: ? lb 
Skin: None 
Eyes: Red 
Hair: None 

Total Hit Points: 24

Speed: 40 feet [barbarian] 

Armor Class: 21 = 10 +3 [studded] + 2 [shield] +4 [dexterity] +2 [Neo-skeleton]

Touch AC: 14
Flat-footed: 15
Initiative modifier: +8 = +4 [dexterity] +4 Improved Initiative 
Fortitude save:      +1 = 2 [base] -1 [constitution]  
Reflex save:         +4 = 0 [base] +4 [dexterity]  
Will save:           +3 = 0 [base] +1 [wisdom] +2 [Neo-skeleton] 
Attack (handheld):   +5 = 1 [base] +4 [strength]  
Attack (unarmed):    +5 = 1 [base] +4 [strength]  
Attack (missile):    +5 = 1 [base] +4 [dexterity]  
Grapple check:       +5 = 1 [base] +4 [strength]  


Light load:
Medium load:
Heavy load:
Lift over head:
Lift off ground:
Push or drag:
100 lb. or less
101-200 lb.
201-300 lb.
300 lb.
600 lb.
1500 lb.

Languages: Common  


Punching Dagger [1d4, crit x3, 1 lb., light, piercing or slashing]

Greataxe [1d12, crit x3, 12 lb, two-handed, two-handed, slashing]

Shortbow [1d6, crit x3, range inc. 60 ft., 2 lb., piercing]

Studded armor [light; +3 AC; max dex +5; check penalty -1; 20 lb.]

Large Steel Shield (Shaped as a skull) [+2 AC; check penalty -2; 15 lbs] 

Claws [Claw attack deals 1d4 damage]

Feats:

Point Blank Shot  
Weapon Focus x1 Weapon(s): Greataxe
Improved Initiative

Traits: 


Skill Name/Key Ability/Skill Modifier/Ability Modifier/Ranks/Misc. Modifier 
Appraise Int      -1 =  -1   
Balance Dex*       4 =  +4   
Bluff Cha         -1 =  -1   
Climb Str*         9 =  +4 +5  
Concentration Con -1 =  -1   
Craft_1 Int       -1 =  -1   
Craft_2 Int       -1 =  -1   
Craft_3 Int       -1 =  -1   
Diplomacy Cha     -1 =  -1   
Disguise Cha      -1 =  -1   
Escape Artist Dex* 4 =  +4   
Forgery Int       -1 =  -1   
Gather Information Cha -1 =  -1   
Handle Animal Cha  2 =  -1 +3  
Heal Wis           1 =  +1   
Hide Dex*          4 =  +4   
Intimidate Cha     3 =  -1 +4  
Jump Str*          9 =  +4 +1 +2 [speed 40]  
Listen Wis         6 =  +1 +5  
Move Silently Dex* 4 =  +4   
Perform_1 Cha     -1 =  -1   
Ride Dex           6 =  +4 +2  
Search Int        -1 =  -1   
Sense Motive Wis   1 =  +1   
Spot Wis           1 =  +1   
Survival Wis       2 =  +1 +1  
Swim Str**         4 =  +4   
Use Rope Dex       4 =  +4   


* = check penalty for wearing armor


Human:


Extra feat at first level (already included)
Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)

Barbarian:

Illiteracy (2 skill points to learn to read)
Rage
Fast Movement (already included)
This barbarian cannot yet read/write.

Neo-Skeleton:

Neo-skeletons are the animated bones of the dead that obey the orders of their 
evil masters.

“Neo-Skeleton” is an acquired template that can be added to any corporeal 
creature (other than an undead) that has a skeletal system (referred to 
hereafter as the base creature).

Type: The creature’s type changes to undead.
Hit Dice: 1d12
Armor Class: Small +1 or Medium +2.
BAB: +0
Damage: Claw attack deals Small 1d3 damage or Medium 1d4 damage.
Special Qualities: Immunity to Cold (Ex), Damage Reduction 5/Bludgeoning, Undead 
qualities.

Saves: Base save bonuses are Fort 0, Ref 0, and Will 2.

Abilities: A neo-skeleton’s Dexterity increases by +2 and it has no 
Constitution.

Feats: Improved Initiative bonus feat.
Alignment: Any evil.
Special: Special class abilities still effect the neo-skeleton normally such as 
bardic music.

Undead Qualities:
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Immunity to most mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, 
patterns, and morale effects).
Immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, and death 
effects.
Not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability drain, or energy drain. 
Immune to damage to its physical ability scores (Strength, Dexterity, and 
Constitution), as well as to fatigue and exhaustion effects.
Negative energy (such as an inflict spell) can heal undead creatures. The fast 
healing special quality works regardless of the creature’s Intelligence score.
Immunity to any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also 
works on objects or is harmless).
Uses its Charisma modifier for Concentration checks.
Not at risk of death from massive damage, but when reduced to 0 hit points or 
less, it is immediately destroyed.
Not affected by raise dead and reincarnate spells or abilities. Resurrection and 
true resurrection can affect undead creatures. These spells turn undead 
creatures back into the living creatures they were before becoming undead.
Proficient with its natural weapons, and all simple weapons.
Undead do not breathe, eat, or sleep.

Class HP fixed 
Level 1: Barbarian 12 
Level 2: Neo-skeleton 12 

Bonan's Equipment (weight):

35 lb
3 lb
2 lb
5 lb
2 lb
15 lb

4 lb
1 lb
10 lb
1 lb
_____
78 lb Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)
Horned helmet
boots
Arrows (quiver of 20) 
Backpack
Caltrops
Flint and steel
Grappling hook
Rope (50', hempen) x1
Sacks x1


Description: Bonan is nothing more than a tall set of white bleached human bones when he arises.  A palm sized hole in his cranium leaves no doubt as to his cause of death.  This is quickly covered by his horned "Norman" style helmet.  The helmet was either knocked from his head before his death or replaced after as it seems intact.  Another possible replacement is his shield, white and fashioned in the shape of a skull.  Other than his armor, weapons, and gear it wears no other clothing having lost interest in human effectations.  

Personality: Bonan is hard to read, even for a skeleton.  It does not feel compelled to share it's thoughts with those who meet it.  It is however, utterly ruthless and driven in its own self interests.  It's goals are pursued with little care for life or unlife (other than its own, of course).  Whether morality played any part in Bonan's character while alive is unknown, that it does not in it's unlife is.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Tailspinner, I posted the completed PC stat wise above, I still need to work out his personality and background. Speaking background is there any clues as to the world setting or is this homebrew and we can just make what ever up?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Legildur (Nov 13, 2005)

Tailspinner,

Just want to throw my hat in the ring for a slot in this game - looks like some real fun!  Or maybe as an alternate - as it looks like Pyrex and WargamerX have beaten me to it.

But it is unlikely that you want two players from the same city in a faraway place.  Gidday D20Gazza <waves> (and just for record, D20Gazza and I don't know one another)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 13, 2005)

Character sheet updated


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 13, 2005)

I just wanted to get my name in the hat now, before I find myself as the 7th volunteer.  : )


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 13, 2005)

Oops...looks like I may be too late anyway.  Darn.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Nov 14, 2005)

```
Name:      Averey
Class:     Druid 1
Race:      Human Neo-Skeleton
Size:      Medium
Gender:    Male
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Deity:     Nature
Eyes:      Green

Str: 14 +2 ( 6p.)    Level:   1     XP:         0
Dex: 17 +3 ( 8p.)    BAB:     +0    HP:         23 (1d12+1d8+3)
Con: -- -- ( 0p.)    Grapple: +2    Dmg Red:    5/bludgeoning
Int:  8 -1 ( 0p.)    Speed:   20'   Spell Res:  --
Wis: 18 +4 (10p.)    Init:    +7    Spell Save: --
Cha:  8 -1 ( 0p.)    ACP:     -5    Spell Fail: --%

                  Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:       20    10    +3    +2    +3    +0    +2          20
Touch:       13    10                +3    +0                13
Flatfooted:  17    10    +3    +2    --    +0    +2          17

          Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:       2     +0          +2
Ref:        0     +3          +3
Will:       4     +4          +8

       Attack      BAB  Str  Misc  Total
Club     +2         +0   +2   -      +2 
Damage   1d6+2 --  20/x2

         Attack      BAB  Str  Misc  Total
[i]Shillelagh[/i] +3         +0   +2   +1     +3 
Damage     2d6+3 --  20/x2

       Attack      BAB  Str  Misc  Total
Claw     +2         +0   +2   -      +2 
Damage   1d4+2 --  20/x2

Languages: Common, Druidic (freebie)

Abilities:  Natural Armor +2, 2 Claws (1d4+2), Immunity to Cold,
DR 5/bludgeoning, Undead traits, animal companion, nature sense,
wild empathy, druidic weapon and armor proficiencies.

Feats: Improved Initiative (b), Track, Toughness

Skill Points: 19       Max Ranks: 5/2.5

Skill Name:          Ranks  Modifier  Misc/ACP  Total
Appraise                      -1                  -1
Balance                       +3         -5       -2
Bluff                         -1                  -1
Climb                         +2                  +2
Concentration          5      -1                  +4
Diplomacy                     -1                  -1
Disguise                      -1                  -1
Escape Artist                 +3         -5       -2
Forgery                       -1                  -1
Gather Information            -1                  -1
Handle Animal          4      -1                  +3
Heal                          +4                  +4
Hide                          +3         -5       -2
Intimidate                    -1                  -1
Jump                          +2                  +2
Knowledge (Nature)     5      -1         +4       +8
Listen                        +4                  +4
Move Silently                 +3         -5       -2
Ride                          +3                  +3
Search                        -1                  -1
Sense Motive                  +4                  +4
Spot                          +4                  +4
Survival               5      +4         +2       +11 or +13*
Swim                          +2         -10      -8
Use Rope                      +3         -5       -2

*aquatic, desert, forest, hill, marsh, mountains, and plains                  

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Hide Armor                15    25
Shield, Heavy wooden       7    10
club                      --     3
Spell Component Pouch      5     2    
Backpack (empty)           2     2    
Signet Ring                5    --                             
Rope, Silk, 50'           10     1

Total Weight:43lb      Money: 5g 10s

                  Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:       58    116   175  350   875

Age: Unknown
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 35 lb
Eyes: Green
Hair: None
Skin: None

[i]Druid Spells Prepared[/i]: (3/2, save DC 14 + spell level)
0th -- Save DC 14 -- Detect Magic, Guidance, Resistance
1st -- Save DC 15 -- Obscuring Mist, Shillelagh
```


*Description*:  Averey is a browned-by-age skeleton, whose eyes glow green, of what once was a human who stood standing 5'6.  His 140 lb stature has been reduced to 35 lbs due to the loss of flesh.  He is adorned in a suit of armor made from the hide of some creature; the fleshy-pink color suggests that the origins of this hide be best left to speculation.  On his left arm is a wooden shield, unadorned and of little note.  He carries a stout oaken club in his right hand, also with no distinguishing features.

His posessions include a simple backpack he found lying on the floor, inside which is a coil of silken rope, seemingly left there by the previous owner.  Upon his finger he wears a silver signet ring, set with a lightning bolt inside a cloud.  This ring was on the middle finger of his right hand when he awakened.

*Personality*:
Death is the end of life.  He's just here to see that life's inevitible conclusion is delivered as swiftly as possible.  A lithe cat will eventually disease and die; a spectacular sunset is followed by a black night; a beautiful flower will wither and wilt.  Being (un)dead, he has nothing to lose, nothing to look forward to.  He has few goals beyond simply existing and continuing to exist as long as possible, going where situations and (un)life may take him.  He sees scavengers as a thing of beauty, able to subsist on the least of offerings as their existance stretches onward into endless monotony; a fungus will sprout wherever nutrients lie, a rat will gnaw flesh to the bone and beyond, and these beings are able to survive on even this, showing their durability, their resiliency.  

In fact, Averey has an animal companion that is the quintessential representative of scavengers, a dire rat which he found chewing on his leg when he awoke.  After knocking it unconcious for presuming to eat him, Averey and the rat (named Barnes) forged a less-than-loving relationship.  Barnes is loyal to Averey, but holds no special affection for his master; Averey sees the rat as a useful tool, but likewise holds no emotional ties to his companion.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 14, 2005)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Gidday D20Gazza <waves> (and just for record, D20Gazza and I don't know one another)




And that's Dazza Legildur, not Gazza  G'day and how goes it champ? Good to see another Canberran floating around the boards. The plan is going well, soon we'll take over the world nnnnaaahhhhhhhhhhhaaaahaaaa


Cheers

Daz


----------



## Legildur (Nov 14, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> And that's Dazza Legildur, not Gazza  G'day and how goes it champ? Good to see another Canberran floating around the boards. The plan is going well, soon we'll take over the world nnnnaaahhhhhhhhhhhaaaahaaaa



<smacks forehead with own hand> Yeah, sorry about that.  Our plan has a long way to go.  Anyway, enjoy this game, it looks promising.  A shame I'm about 3 players too late to get a slot.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 14, 2005)

Lord_Raven88, Scorn looks good.

Li Shenron, Earl Dust looks good.

Eluvan, Ilsthyr looks good.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Size: Medium



Should be: Size: Small


			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Grapple: +1



Should be: Grapple: -3


			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Dagger, x4 8gp 4lb



Should be: Dagger, x4 8gp 2lb


			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Skill Points



You get three more skill point because for skeleton it is 4 + INT bonus.



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> AC: 20 (+5 Dex, +3 Studded Leather, +2 Neo skeleton) Touch – 17, Flat-footed – 15



Should be: AC: 21 (+6 Dex, +3 Studded Leather, +2 Neo skeleton) Touch – 16, Flat-footed – 15


			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Melee Attk: +7 Claw (1d4, x2)



Should be: Melee Attk: +7 Claw (1d4+3, x2)


			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Skill Points



You get one more skill point because for skeleton it is 4 + INT bonus.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 14, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> According to the title there's still one spot open, right?



As a matter of fact you now have the last slot.


			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Also according to my reading of the thread so far there is a Bard, Cleric, Rogue and Wizard.  Right?



And a fighter.


			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Assuming I've read correctly, I'd like to throw my hat in for the last open spot.
> 
> *ponders class*
> 
> Hmm, if I were to play a Druid would I (eventually) be wild-shaping into neo-skeletal-critters?



If this game gets that far, most likely.


			
				Pyrex said:
			
		

> Other idea:  If I were to play monk; my understanding is that when I do a full attack I can make unarmed attacks as normal then make two claw attacks at a -5 penalty as secondary attacks.  Is that your understanding?



From what I have read you can either do your normal attacks or your claw attacks. Please point me to where you believe you've found a reference otherwise.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 14, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> I count (2+4)x4=24 +4 human +(4+4) skeleton = 36; you spent 37.
> 
> Eluvan, Ilsthyr seems to have one too many languages. Should be Common + 4 more.




 Fixed the languages, sorry bout that. 

 As for the skill points, I was waiting to see what you'd say in response to



			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> Hmmm. I've definitely spent at least one too many skill points, but do I not get my Int bonus on top of the skill points from the skeleton HD, thus bringing me up to 36?




 Anyway, I've got my answer now, so it's fixed.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 14, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Anyway, I've got my answer now, so it's fixed.



Eluvan, Ilsthyr looks good.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 14, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> From what I have read you can either do your normal attacks or your claw attacks. Please point me to where you believe you've found a reference otherwise.




It's an extrapolation from the full attack routines listed for creatures that mix weapon attacks with natural attacks, but my justification is admittedly weak. 

The generalization is that creatures mixing (manufactured) weapon attacks can utilize any natural weapons that aren't occupied holding weapons as a secondary attack.

Example:  A Hound Archon has a primary Bite attack and a secondary Slam attack.  When wielding a Greatsword in both hands it becomes his primary attack, he loses his Slam attack (his hands are full) and his Bite shifts to a secondary attack (at -5)

Since a Monk can make Unarmed Strikes even with their hands full (using feet, knees, head, whatever) it's not entirely unreasonable that they could make Unarmed Strikes with their feet leaving their arms free to make secondary claw attacks (at -5)

Either way, I'm currently amused with the skeletal monk concept and think I'll run with it.  Besides, it'd be hard to come up with a druid distinctly different than what OrbitalFreak posted. 

I'll get a draft posted today.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 14, 2005)

character sheet updated


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 14, 2005)

Got a question for ya Tails.

Do "human" Neo-Skeletons retain their bonus feat/skill points or are the stat adjustments listed above the only racial traits that carry over into undeath?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 14, 2005)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Got a question for ya Tails.
> 
> Do "human" Neo-Skeletons retain their bonus feat/skill points or are the stat adjustments listed above the only racial traits that carry over into undeath?




You get the bonus feat/skill points. The best way I can descibe it is to create a first level character and then add the template.

Also, in looking over the 3.5e FAQ over at the Wizards site and looking at the entry for a human skeleton full attack from MM, I have come to the conclusion that your skeleton monk cannot combine monk attacks with the skeleton's claw attacks.

FAQ Entry:
[sblock]*Can a monk who has natural weapon attacks (such as a
centaur monk) attack unarmed and still use his natural
weapons? For example, let’s say he’s an 8th-level monk.
Can he use a flurry of blows and attack at +5/+5/+0
unarmed (plus other bonuses) and then at +0/+0 for 2
hooves?*
If the creature normally is allowed to make both weapon
attacks and natural weapon attacks as part of the same full
attack routine, the monk can do the same (making unarmed
strikes in place of weapon attacks). Since a centaur can make
two hoof attacks in addition to his longsword attack, a centaur
monk can make two hoof attacks in addition to his unarmed
strike attack (or attacks, depending on his base attack bonus).
The monk can’t use his natural weapon attacks as part of a
flurry of blows, but he can make natural weapon attacks in
addition to his flurry. Such attacks suffer the same –2 penalty
as the monk’s flurry attacks in addition to the normal –5
penalty for secondary natural attacks.
An 8th-level centaur monk has a base attack bonus of +10
(+4 from his 4 monstrous humanoid Hit Dice, and +6 from his
8 monk levels). If he performs a flurry of blows, he makes
three unarmed strikes, at +8/+8/+3. He can add two hoof
attacks at +1/+1 (–5 as secondary weapons, and –2 from the
flurry).[/sblock]

Human Skeleton full attack entry from MM:
[sblock]Scimitar +1 melee (1d6+1/18–20) *or* 2 claws +1 melee (1d4+1)[/sblock]


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 14, 2005)

Fair enough.  

I'll have what should be a mostly complete character up today.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 14, 2005)

Description & Personality to follow, but heres the (ahem) _crunchy_ bits for review.  

>>Updated version below<<


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 15, 2005)

G'day Tailspinner,

Thanks for checking him over.



			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Should be: AC: 21 (+6 Dex, +3 Studded Leather, +2 Neo skeleton) Touch – 16, Flat-footed – 15




It's the studded leather and the max Dex bonus of +5 that keeps it at 20.



			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Should be: Melee Attk: +7 Claw (1d4+3, x2)




Cool, strength bonus added



			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> You get one more skill point because for skeleton it is 4 + INT bonus.



Cool, skill point added.

Thanks again

Daz


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 15, 2005)

Lord_Raven88, Scorn looks good.

Li Shenron, Earl Dust looks good.

Eluvan, Ilsthyr looks good.

D20Dazza, Telamar looks good.

Pyrex, Rothorm look good.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Size: Medium



Should be: 'Size: *Small*'


			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Grapple: +1



Should be: 'Grapple: *-3*'


			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Dagger, x4 8gp 4lb



Should be: 'Dagger, x4 8gp *2lb*'


			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Skill Points



You get three more skill point because for skeleton it is 4 + INT bonus.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 15, 2005)

Just checking with the alternates to see who is actually still watching this thread. WargamerX, Legildur, Deuce Traveler & orbitalfreak please sound off if you are still around.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Nov 15, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Just checking with the alternates to see who is actually still watching this thread. WargamerX, Legildur, Deuce Traveler & orbitalfreak please sound off if you are still around.



 That would be an affirmative.


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 15, 2005)

Corrected and now with appearance/personality a diety and a name!  

[sblock]

```
[B]Name:[/B]   Rothorm
[B]Class:[/B]  Monk
[B]Race:[/B]   Human Neo-Skeleton
[B]Size:[/B]   Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] LE
[B]Deity:[/B]  Loviatar

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3  (10p.)            [B]Level:[/B] 1      [b]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3  (6p., +2 Race)    [B]BAB:[/B] +0       [B]HP:[/B] 20 (1d8 + 1d12)
[B]Con:[/B] -- --  (0p.)             [B]Grapple:[/B] +7   [B]DR:[/B] 5/Bludgeoning  
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2  (6p.)             [B]Speed:[/B] 30' 
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2  (6p.)             [B]Init:[/B] +7      
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +2  (2p.)             [B]ACP:[/B]  -0        

               [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]          10    +0    +0    +3    +0    +2     +2    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 15          [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14


                   [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                2    +0   +0     +2 (Immune if doesn't affect Objects)
[B]Ref:[/B]                 2    +3   +2     +7
[B]Will:[/B]                4    +2   +0     +6 (Immune to mind affecting effects)

[B]Weapon                  Attack    Damage     Critical[/B]
Unarmed Strike            +3       1d6+3        20x2 (Bludgeoning)
Unarmed Flurry            +1/+1    1d6+3        20x2 (Bludgeoning)
2 Claws                   +3/+3    1d4+3        20x2 (Slashing & Piercing)

Javelin                   +3       1d6+3        20x2 (Piercing, 20' Range)       

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic, Infernal

[b]Special Qualities:[/b] Darkvision 60', DR 5/Blunt, Immune to Cold, Undead Traits

[B]Feats:[/B] Improved Grapple, Improved Initiative(B), Lightning Reflexes, 
       Stunning Fist(B)

[B]Class Features:[/B] Bonus Feats (1), Flurry of Blows, Unarmed Strike

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 34(34)   [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                    4    +3    +2    +9                   
Hide                       5    +3          +8
Jump                       5    +3    +2   +10
Move Silently              5    +3          +8
Listen                     5    +2          +7
Spot                       5    +2          +7
Tumble                     5    +3    +2   +10


[B]Equipment:                 Cost  Weight[/B]

  Monks Outfit              0gp     0lb
  12x Javelin              12gp    24lb

[B]Total[/B]:               12gp   24lb        
 
                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy    Lift    Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 76   153   230     460    1150
```

*Description:*
Rothorm's 5'10", 30lb frame is wrapped in the tattered, moth-eaten remains of a blue silk shirt and knee-length homespun breeches.  

*Personality:*
Rothorm awakens, feeling newfound strength flowing through his bones as his previously fragmented awareness coalesces into a sharp point; kindling a silver fire in his empty eye sockets.  Though a tickle at the back of his newfound consciousness tells him that all is not as it should be; yet upon seeing the corpse of his creator he is filled with the desire to rake his claws through the flesh of those responsible.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 15, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Should be: 'Size: *Small*'
> Should be: 'Grapple: *-3*'
> Should be: 'Dagger, x4 8gp *2lb*'
> You get three more skill point because for skeleton it is 4 + INT bonus.




Ooops... had statted him up as an elf first, then forgot to change size and grapple modifier.  Will get on all of that.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 15, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Just checking with the alternates to see who is actually still watching this thread. WargamerX, Legildur, Deuce Traveler & orbitalfreak please sound off if you are still around.



You betcha!!  Checking back daily in the hope someone has had catastrophic computer failure and got booted from the game...  Well, not really, but still hopeful of picking up a spot as an alternate after WargamerX gets the first alt slot.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 16, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Should be: AC: 20 (+5 Dex, +3 Studded Leather, +2 Neo skeleton) *Touch – 15*, Flat-footed – 15



Woops, included his neo skeleton bonus in his touch AC - now fixed

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 16, 2005)

Alternates,

Just call me a big softy, I'm adding all of you, tentatively, to the player list. But I want different classes from everyone. So, Legildur, you now have your choice of ranger or sorcerer. If Deuce Traveler sticks his head back in he can have the other.


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 16, 2005)

Please Hyota, ehm... Tailspinner, post a link here to the IC thread when you are ready to start!


----------



## Legildur (Nov 16, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Alternates,
> 
> Just call me a big softy, I'm adding all of you, tentatively, to the player list. But I want different classes from everyone. So, Legildur, you now have your choice of ranger or sorcerer. If Deuce Traveler sticks his head back in he can have the other.



Okay then, you big softy, a (human) sorceror would be great!  And eye/text color can be ....... magenta

But I won't get a character done for at least 18 hours (about to go to bed here and I have meetings for the first half of tomorrow).

Thanks Tailspinner


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 16, 2005)

WargamerX said:
			
		

> Fortitude save: +1 = 2 [base] -1 [constitution]



Should be: 'Fortitude save: +2 = 2 [base]'

For skill points it should be: (4 - 1 + 1) x 4 = 16 + (4 - 1) = 19
Please choose a different eye color. Someone already grabbed red.

orbitalfreak, Averey looks good.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 16, 2005)

We now have a Rogues Gallery, here.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 16, 2005)

Game thread up, here.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Nov 16, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Should be: 'Init +7'
> Should be: 'ACP: -5' (-3 hide armor, -2 heavy wooden shield)
> Should be: 'Armor: 20 10 +3 +2 +3 +0 +2 20'
> Should be: 'Touch: 13 10 +0 +0 +3 +0 +0 13'
> ...




Sorry, was a bit muddled when making the character, and it went through three revisions.  That was revision 2.5 lol.  Dex modifier fixed throughout, as is ACP and skills (forgot about human extra point).  Natural Spell swapped out for Toughness (coulda swore druids started out with wild shape), and a "typical spells prepared" added to the bottom.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 16, 2005)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> Sorry, was a bit muddled when making the character, and it went through three revisions.  That was revision 2.5 lol.  Dex modifier fixed throughout, as is ACP and skills (forgot about human extra point).  Natural Spell swapped out for Toughness (coulda swore druids started out with wild shape), and a "typical spells prepared" added to the bottom.




OK! Looks good. Post it in the RG thread and then head on over to the game thread.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 17, 2005)

Tailspinner, I'll come up with an alt and post in in the RG soon.  How will you contact us alts if needed?


----------



## Legildur (Nov 17, 2005)

Tailspinner, here is Coughin' Joe for your perusal before I post him to the Rogue's Gallery.

*Coughin' Joe* Human/Neo Skeleton Sorceror


```
Name:      Coughin' Joe
Class:     Sorceror 1
Race:      Human Neo-Skeleton
Size:      Medium
Gender:    Male
Alignment: Neutral Evil
Deity:     <later>
Eyes:      [COLOR=Magenta]Magenta[/COLOR]

Str: 10 +0 ( 2p.)    Level:   1     XP:         0
Dex: 16 +3 ( 6p.)    BAB:     +0    HP:         16 (1d12+1d4)
Con: -- -- ( 0p.)    Grapple: +0    Dmg Red:    5/bludgeoning
Int: 14 +2 ( 6p.)    Speed:   30'   Spell Res:  --
Wis: 14 +2 ( 6p.)    Init:    +7    Spell Save: --
Cha: 16 +3 ( 10p.)    ACP:     0    Spell Fail: --%

                  Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:       15    10    +0    +0    +3    +0    +2          15
Touch:       13    10                +3    +0                13
Flatfooted:  12    10    +0    +0    --    +0    +2          12

          Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:       0     +0          +0
Ref:        0     +3          +3
Will:       4     +2          +6

       Attack      BAB  Str  Misc  Total
Claw     +0         +0   +0   -      +0 
Damage   1d4   --  20/x2

       Attack      BAB  Str  Misc  Total
Dagger   +0         +0   +0   -      +0 
Damage   1d4   --  20/x2

         Attack      BAB  Dex  Misc  Total
Light Xbow +3         +0   +3   -      +3 
Damage     1d8   --  20/x2


Languages: Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant, Goblin, Infernal.

Abilities:  Natural Armor +2, 2 Claws (1d4), Immunity to Cold,
DR 5/bludgeoning, Undead traits, familiar, simple weapon proficiencies.

Feats: Improved Initiative (b), Eschew Materials, Skill Focus (concentration)

Skill Points: 27       Max Ranks: 5/2.5

Skill Name:          Ranks  Modifier  Misc/ACP  Total
Appraise                      +2                  +2
Balance                       +3                  +3
Bluff                  5      +3                  +8
Climb                         +0                  +0
Concentration          5      +0         +3       +8
Craft                         +2                  +2
Diplomacy                     +3         +2       +5
Disguise                      +3         +2       +5
Escape Artist                 +3                  +3
Forgery                       +2                  +2
Gather Information            +3                  +3
Heal                          +2                  +2
Hide                          +3                  +3
Intimidate (cc)        0      +3         +2       +5
Jump                          +0                  +0
Knowledge (Arcana)     5      +2                  +7
Listen                        +2                  +2
Move Silently                 +3                  +3
Profession (undertaker) 4     +2                  +6
Ride                          +3                  +3
Search                        +2                  +2
Sense Motive                  +2                  +2
Speak Language (Abyssal) 1
Speak Language (Giant) 1
Speak Language (Infernal) 1
Spellcraft             5      +2         +2       +9
Spot                          +2                  +2
Survival                      +2                  +2
Swim                          +0                  +0
Use Rope                      +3                  +3


Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Bedroll                           5
Dagger                            1
Hat                               0.5
Light Crossbow                    4
10 Bolts                          1
Map Case                          0.5
Ink (2)                           0
Mirror, small steel               0.5
Paper, 50 sheets                  0
Pouch, belt                       0.5

Total Weight: 13lbs

                  Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:       33    66    100  200   500

Age: Unknown
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 45 lbs
Eyes: [COLOR=Magenta]Magenta[/COLOR]
Hair: None
Skin: None

Sorceror Spells Known: (5/4 per day, save DC 13 + spell level)
0th (4) -- Save DC 13 -- Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Read Magic
1st (2) -- Save DC 14 -- Charm Person, Magic Missile
```
Description: Standing taller than many, Coughin' Joe's skeletal form is immaculately clean, with not a hint of remaining flesh.  In fact, it looks almost like the bones have been lightly polished.  He even retains most of his teeth.  The only sign of damage to the skeleton is three broken ribs on his left side, and a cracked skull behind his left ear, although the latter is difficult to see because of the once black cap that he wears constantly.  For some unknown reason, Joe occasionally emits a small cough, even though he has no lungs or throat to get irritated.  He has a pouch slung over one shoulder, a scabbard containing a dagger tied to the side of that, and he carries a light crossbow, with a case of bolts slung over his back.  Apart from the hat, no clothes adorn his form to better display his cleansed bones.  A pair of magenta eyes watch everything around him, holding more than a hint of malice.

Personality:  Joe is perterbed at his current situation, although slowly adapting to the idea.  Finding his creator dead causes him some inner conflict which he is not sure how to resolve.  This results in condascending and sarcastic responses at times because of the frustration, although he can more than turn on the charm when required, with a silky smooth and deceptive voice.   As it stands, his malice is constrained for the lack of a real purpose, but the thought of working with his companions to bring ruin to those that caused the death of their creator is starting to bring fresh ideas to his agile mind.  Not being as clever or strong as some, Joe prefers to work behind the scenes to achieve his goals - whatever they may be.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 17, 2005)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Tailspinner, I'll come up with an alt and post in in the RG soon.  How will you contact us alts if needed?



If you create a ranger, you're in.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks! Ranger in RG.  How does he look?  And I started posting, I hope that's ok.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 17, 2005)

Wow, we have a really big group for this adventure


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 17, 2005)

I know.  Makes me wonder if it will be a campaign high on the casualty side of things.


----------



## WargamerX (Nov 18, 2005)

Tailspinner - I'm still here.  Brak is up in the Rouges Gallery with edits, and I picked up dark orange as a eye color.   

And may I say you are a Prince among DMs...Thanks!


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey - just thought I should try to open an OOC dialogue here so you guys know I'm not trying to derail the game. I apologise for Ilsthyr's obstreporousness, but I'm afraid he's not of a disposition to blindly obey orders that he doesn't agree with. I hope nobody's going to bear me a grudge over this, and I want to let it be known that if it comes to open conflict then there'll be no hard feelings on my side. It's just a game, after all. 

 Of course, I sincerely hope it won't come to that, not least because I'd lose.  I hope we can find a compromise solution IC and avert any real collision. If not... well, that's the danger of an evil campaign I guess. Evil characters _can_ work together and even form close bonds - but they tend to do so much less easily.


----------



## WargamerX (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey, I'm as much for fratricide as the next guy, but can we get out of the origins room first?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 20, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Hey - just thought I should try to open an OOC dialogue here so you guys know I'm not trying to derail the game. I apologise for Ilsthyr's obstreporousness, but I'm afraid he's not of a disposition to blindly obey orders that he doesn't agree with. I hope nobody's going to bear me a grudge over this, and I want to let it be known that if it comes to open conflict then there'll be no hard feelings on my side. It's just a game, after all.
> 
> Of course, I sincerely hope it won't come to that, not least because I'd lose.  I hope we can find a compromise solution IC and avert any real collision. If not... well, that's the danger of an evil campaign I guess. Evil characters _can_ work together and even form close bonds - but they tend to do so much less easily.



It's fine by me, a bit of tension in an evil campaign is to be expected.

In regards to us getting out of the first room, that's up to Mr DM. hopefully Mr DM will log in soon, then we can further progress this adventure.

Hint hint


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 20, 2005)

Cool, it's good to know that you're not taking it personally at least.


----------



## Legildur (Nov 22, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Of course, I sincerely hope it won't come to that, not least because I'd lose.  I hope we can find a compromise solution IC and avert any real collision. If not... well, that's the danger of an evil campaign I guess. Evil characters _can_ work together and even form close bonds - but they tend to do so much less easily.



The easy answer is that 'we'll' work together a lot better when confronted with a dangerous situation that clearly requires a level of teamwork to overcome.  I'm sure that Tailspinner will deliver at the appropriate time.  But as it stands, I'm enjoying the friction as we go through the standard group dynamics.


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 22, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Of course, I sincerely hope it won't come to that, not least because I'd lose.  I hope we can find a compromise solution IC and avert any real collision. If not... well, that's the danger of an evil campaign I guess. Evil characters _can_ work together and even form close bonds - but they tend to do so much less easily.




To be fully honest, if intra-party fight happens I am not going to like it. As long as it is limited to roleplay (arguing, "hating" each other, even swearing against) there are no problems at all, but please don't let this be followed by concrete harmful actions against other characters.   

To quote Eluvan, I prefer to say that Evil characters MUST work together. We have all the rest of the world to destroy for our pleasure


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 22, 2005)

Hmmm, well okay. You have quite a different perspective to mine, but of course I'll do my best to respect it. Don't want to upset anyone.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 22, 2005)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> To be fully honest, if intra-party fight happens I am not going to like it. As long as it is limited to roleplay (arguing, "hating" each other, even swearing against) there are no problems at all, but please don't let this be followed by concrete harmful actions against other characters.
> 
> To quote Eluvan, I prefer to say that Evil characters MUST work together. We have all the rest of the world to destroy for our pleasure



While it isn't my intention to cause a fight amongst the PC, if there are valid RP reasons for it (i.e. someone forgot to bow down in the presence of my character) then I'll pursue it.   

Seriously though I see it as a last resort, while I don't want to ruin someones RP fun, if there character is consitently and persistently doing nasty things to my character then, and only then would I go for it.

On the other hand there are so many others ways of making my characters displeasure known to them, such as refusing to 'heal' that person, dominating them via my characters turning ability 

And for the record, the reason Scorn backed off is two fold, he doesn't want to be seen as a dominating force (yet!) and he was able to engineer the situation to make the Wizard look bad, while strengthing his position.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 22, 2005)

Hmmm... you think so? 

 Interesting. I didn't really think either of us 'won' - we both just ended up looking pushy, belligerent, and more than a little bit crazy. 

 Which is fair enough, because as far as I can work out both our characters are exactly that.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 23, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Hmmm... you think so?
> 
> Interesting. I didn't really think either of us 'won' - we both just ended up looking pushy, belligerent, and more than a little bit crazy.
> 
> Which is fair enough, because as far as I can work out both our characters are exactly that.



Exactly


----------



## Pyrex (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll be out-of-town and offline through Sunday for Thanksgiving.

See you all Monday!

(Tails, feel free to NPC me as needed)


----------



## Li Shenron (Nov 25, 2005)

I hope we are still going to play this game. I cannot be online sat-sun but I am still 100% willing to continue.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 25, 2005)

Of course, I'm still eager to play. We're just suffering some Thanksgiving-related slowdown I think.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Nov 25, 2005)

Yea, I'm pretty much set in my character's actions, until the DM advances things.
However, what I see is Tailspinner: Last Seen: 11-17-05 (03:11 PM).


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 28, 2005)

Seems to be 90% of the DMs of my games have disappeared - there's not a DM camp on somewhere is there?


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 28, 2005)

No, just a conspiracy to starve EnWorld of its PbP goodness. 

 And thereby take over the world.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 28, 2005)

Sorry for the delay. I had a long thanksgiving break. I'll advance things once I catch up.

Tailspinner


----------



## orbitalfreak (Nov 28, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay. I had a long thanksgiving break. I'll advance things once I catch up.
> 
> Tailspinner




Yay!  We're back in business!
Welcome back, and hope ya enjoyed your turkey


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 28, 2005)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Init: +4



Should be: Init: +8
Skill points should be: (6 + 1) x 4 + 4 = 32
Don't forget about ACP.



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Concentration 5 +0 +3 +8



Should be: Concentration 5 +3 +3 +11
Skill points should be: (2 + 2 + 1) x 4 + 4 + 2 = 26
I count one too many languages.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Nov 28, 2005)

Hmm, I'm not seeing where you get some of these numbers.  Could you shed some light on them?  Here's my figures:



			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Should be: Concentration 5 -1 +0 +4



5 ranks
+0 for no Con score (no ability score translates into no modifier as per MM p37)
+0 misc (nothing there), and not subject to ACP,
+5 total



			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Should be: Knowledge (Nature) 5 -1 +2 +6



5 ranks
-1 Int
+2 synergy from 5 ranks in Survival
+2 from Nature's Empathy Druid class skill (unnamed bonuses, so they stack)
+8 total



			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Should be: Survival 5 +4 +2 +11



Forgot my Nature's Empathy here, thanks.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 28, 2005)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> Concentration 5 ranks
> +0 for no Con score (no ability score translates into no modifier as per MM p37)
> +0 misc (nothing there), and not subject to ACP,
> +5 total



From the Undead Type description: —Uses its Charisma modifier for Concentration checks.


			
				orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> 5 ranks
> -1 Int
> +2 synergy from 5 ranks in Survival
> +2 from Nature's Empathy Druid class skill (unnamed bonuses, so they stack)
> +8 total



I just missed the synergy bonus. The numbers are correct for this one.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 29, 2005)

Welcome back TS - hope the holiday was kind to you.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Nov 29, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> From the Undead Type description: —Uses its Charisma modifier for Concentration checks.



Aahhh, that's right.  Cool, all's well now.


----------



## Eluvan (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey, Tailspinner... I see you around and posting other places, but the game's been stalled for a while now waiting on some responses from you. Any chance we could move things along?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 21, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Hey, Tailspinner... I see you around and posting other places, but the game's been stalled for a while now waiting on some responses from you. Any chance we could move things along?



I concur, it would be a shame for this game to drop off into the ethers.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 22, 2005)

YooHoo Tailspinner????


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello hello hello

Nothing but echos here


----------



## WargamerX (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm (Brak) going to have to drop out.  I just got tagged for another Iraq tour.  

But, as I am saying to all of my gaming groups - if you're still going when I get back - I want back in!!!


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 24, 2005)

Good luck with that posting mate


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 27, 2006)

Checking on the interest in a possible reboot on this game. Original players, only, please respond.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd be interested.  Welcome back.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 27, 2006)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Checking on the interest in a possible reboot on this game. Original players, only, please respond.



Scorn the Skeletal Cleric of Death, is ready and rearing to go.


----------

